# What to do if you get pulled over while legally armed – a cop's perspective



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

What to do if you get pulled over while legally armed ? a cop's perspective | Fox News


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you happen to have a cold beer with you, it certainly doesn't hurt to offer him/her one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. Well, it might work out OK...if you're not Black and if you're not facing a nervous, rookie officer.
Recently, a Black man was shot and killed, in front of his ladyfriend and their child, when he informed a nervous cop that he was licensed to carry concealed, and that he was carrying a concealed weapon on his person.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My state is a "no duty to inform" state. This means that it is totally up to me whether or not I choose to tell an officer that I am armed or that there are firearms in my vehicle. With that being said, my take on the matter is this. I will handle each event as a unique situation. If I perceive in an officer a demeanor which tells me that it would be in my better interests to inform, then I will do this. In other words, I will handle such incidences on a case by case basis.

But I don't expect any time soon to be stopped by the police for a potential traffic citation since it has been over 50 years since my last moving violation in my state (September, 1966). While I do drive a very fast car (doesn't include my truck), I am very careful about doing anything that will result in a ticket. Guess it's worked well so far.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah. Well, it might work out OK...if you're not Black and if you're not facing a nervous, rookie officer.
> Recently, a Black man was shot and killed, in front of his ladyfriend and their child, when he informed a nervous cop that he was licensed to carry concealed, and that he was carrying a concealed weapon on his person.


But who also, depending upon which of the many conflicting reports one reads, failed to follow said nervous cops directions....

The jist of the article is to very carefully choose words and actions to help ease the nervousness of the situation - which, unfortunately, appears NOT to have been the case in the cited situation.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

From my experiences (I'm not a cop), it depends on the particular cop & how he feels about armed citizens.

I was at the range having fun with my Uzi (legally registered semi auto) on the 50 & 100-yard steel targets. I couldn't help but notice two cops staring at me. They approached me & I thought they wanted a friendly chat, so I was about to let them try a 32-rd. mag or two.

Instead, one of them asks, "Where did you get that thing?"
I said, "From a gun shop."
Cop: "Don't you know that gun is illegal?"
Me: "They're only illegal if the assault weapon was not registered. Mine is."
Cop: "Pffft...I'd hate to go up against you...you're good with that thing."
Me: "Well, thanks, but you would never have to go up against me....I'm not a criminal."

They walked away shaking their heads like..."What an idiot." I was thinking "THEY'RE the idiots."


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Wonder why they thought it was illegal. It ain't an smg sort of Uzi, even if it looks like one.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

hillman said:


> Wonder why they thought it was illegal. It ain't an smg sort of Uzi, even if it looks like one.


Around 1991, CA banned "Assault Weapons" that were on a list the DOJ made up. They imposed a deadline for registering them if you wanted to keep them. Many gun owners didn't want to register them. They just kept them & didn't take them out to the range. I wanted to shoot mine, so I registered the two that I had - the Uzi & the HK93. Many cops were not well versed in the law & whenever they saw an assault weapon, they'd just assume it was illegal. Their attitude is, "If you're not a drug dealer or gang banger, you have no reason to own an assault rifle." Plus, many cops just don't think anyone (except them) should own any gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As in all professions, LE has it's fair share of AH's and idiots. Lord knows I've had to work alongside some. Saving grace was it wasn't for all that long of a period. "Things" have their own way of working out for the best. 

As you acquire experience, build up some seniority, and become more mature (older), word gets around fast, that you don't put up with any shit. If you do, it's short lived. :smt002


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> As in all professions, LE has it's fair share of AH's and idiots. Lord knows I've had to work alongside some. Saving grace was it wasn't for all that long of a period. "Things" have their own way of working out for the best.
> 
> As you acquire experience, build up some seniority, and become more mature (older), word gets around fast, that you don't put up with any shit. If you do, it's short lived. :smt002


Too true!! I worked in retail firearms & instruction for several years. Many of our customers were cops. Ohhhh, the things they would say when a few of them would be in the store & chat with each other....


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I was stopped recently. I WAS speeding. I kept my hands on the top of the steering wheel after I rolled down the window. When I was asked for my license I said I was armed and did he want to see that first? He said yes and I handed him my retired LEO credentials. Why? My gun and wallet were on my right side. I didn't want to reach for my wallet and have him see my pistol and react. I would do the same in a similar situation. I think it's the safest way to handle it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If you happen to have a cold beer with you, it certainly doesn't hurt to offer him/her one. :mrgreen:


Or a bottle of scotch, while waving a gun around in your hand. Better yet do this after refusing to pull over and leading them on a high speed chase.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> My state is a "no duty to inform" state. This means that it is totally up to me whether or not I choose to tell an officer that I am armed or that there are firearms in my vehicle. With that being said, my take on the matter is this. I will handle each event as a unique situation. If I perceive in an officer a demeanor which tells me that it would be in my better interests to inform, then I will do this. In other words, *I will handle such incidences on a case by case basis.*
> 
> But I don't expect any time soon to be stopped by the police for a potential traffic citation since it has been over 50 years since my last moving violation in my state (September, 1966). While I do drive a very fast car (doesn't include my truck), I am very careful about doing anything that will result in a ticket. Guess it's worked well so far.


In Arizona if you have a concealed weapons permit, that information is tied in with your vehicle registration. I was pulled over once for going 60 in a 50 mph zone. I pulled over where it was safe, let the deputy see my hands and followed his instructions. He never asked whether I was armed, just license, registration and insurance card. He then let me go with only a warning. No, I don't regularly exceed the speed limit. I don't drive a fast car only a truck and two original 1930's cars. Fat chance getting pulled over for speeding in one of those.

My biggest concern is having the cop take my guns and placing them on the hood of my vehicle. Scratching the shit out of it in the process.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In North Carolina your permit is linked to your lic.plate so when they run your tag they know you have a permit. Do everything you can to show you are no threat. One other thing I have learned it do not expect L.E.O. to know the law!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In Wisconsin they specifically do not tie your D.L. or vehicle registration to your concealed carry license. It really does not make a difference in my point of view. I am going to be polite and co-operative as I always have. I have had cops that were acting like a prick at first end up giving me a verbal warning and tell me to have a nice night. There is nothing to gain by being a prick to others, until they give you no other option that is.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

win231 said:


> Around 1991, CA banned "Assault Weapons" that were on a list the DOJ made up. They imposed a deadline for registering them if you wanted to keep them. Many gun owners didn't want to register them. They just kept them & didn't take them out to the range. I wanted to shoot mine, so I registered the two that I had - the Uzi & the HK93. Many cops were not well versed in the law & whenever they saw an assault weapon, they'd just assume it was illegal. Their attitude is, "If you're not a drug dealer or gang banger, you have no reason to own an assault rifle." Plus, many cops just don't think anyone (except them) should own any gun.


Your semi-auto Uzi is not an "assault rifle". Yes, your state may deem it so but it's not. This is just more proof that those who write these laws don't know which end the bullets comes out of*.

* Ending the sentence with a preposition was deliberate.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah. Well, it might work out OK...if you're not Black and if you're not facing a nervous, rookie officer.
> Recently, a Black man was shot and killed, in front of his ladyfriend and their child, when he informed a nervous cop that he was licensed to carry concealed, and that he was carrying a concealed weapon on his person.


These are the kind of stories that make me apprehensive about carrying. Sounds like he did everything right, then gets shot. What else was he supposed to do? Cops certainly don't like surprises in the form of guns, so he picked his best option.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

There never was and never will be any such thing as an "assault weapon"....... We as firearms owners have to stop falling for the anti gun rhetoric.........






​


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ohio is a "duty to inform" state. I went thru a vehicle safety inspection without any trouble. I informed the patrolman that I have a CCW, he asked where it was, my hands on the steering wheel. The officer then asked for my CCW license, drivers license & registration. My glock was in the console of my F-150. The officer returned and thanked me for my co-operation and I left. Oh, I'm 70 and white too.??????


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I've always been a 'gear head'. My car looks, sounds and is fast so naturally I get pulled over from time to time.
I NEVER tell the officer I have a gun, never. When they ask to see my DL I hand them my CCW first, with my DL to follow.
At that point I answer questions. Usually the first question is, are you carrying now. That's when I tell them I have a gun.

These days COP's have good reason to be nervous, it's your job to put them at ease when they have to interact with you.
Do not reach for your license while saying you are legally armed. I believe that's how the guy that had a CCW got shot.
Officer hears "I have a gun" while you're reaching for something.... Bang, Bang.


Sam


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

SamBond said:


> I've always been a 'gear head', my car looks, sounds and is fast. So naturally I get pulled over from time to time.
> I NEVER tell the officer I have a gun, never. When they ask to see my DL I hand them my CCW first, with my DL to follow.
> At that point I answer questions. Usually the first question is, are you carrying now. That's when I tell them I have a gun.
> 
> ...


Good point!!


----------

